# contador de 4 bits



## alex1000 (Mar 31, 2008)

hola soy nuevo en este foro me podrian explicar como puede hacer un contator de 7 segementos usando un circuito integrado 74LS193 4bits----circuito integrado 74LS47 me estoy basando en los datasheets para saber que funcion tiene cada patita de los circuitos integrados pero no logro entenderle bien ahy algun sitio web donde encuentre algun esquema o diagrama para hacer esta practica....... si me podrian ayudar se los agradeceria mucho...........


----------



## pepechip (Mar 31, 2008)

hola
talvez la información de estas paginas te pueda venir bien
http://www.hispavila.com/3ds/lecciones/lecc6.htm
http://www.monografias.com/trabajos15/visualizador/visualizador.shtml

las he localizado utilizando el google


----------



## Francisco Galarza (Mar 31, 2008)

Si te sirve, el CD4026 (creo) es un contador con la salida ya decodificada para un display de 7 segmentos.


----------



## alex1000 (Mar 31, 2008)

gracias lo chekare aurita mismo para hacerlo se los agradesco


----------



## cooperharris (Mar 31, 2008)

hola  a  todos compañeros  de el foro,en especial a alex1000 que es  el  que  hizo la pregunta. he diseñado el circuito que requerias usando un contador 74ls393, aca te  lo cargo en un archivo adjunto, seria bueno que consiguieras proteus si no lo tienes  ya que  diseñe el circuito con esta herramienta,saludos, in


----------



## alex1000 (Abr 3, 2008)

como puedo hacer que acienda y descienda el circuito inte 74193 y como lo conecto  el 7447 con el display. 

no me salio la practica no prendio........ me podrian decir como van conectadas ambos circuitos con el display..........................gracias....


----------

